# Jet Ski Fishing Flaming Gorge



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Me and a friend took my SeaDoo to FG over the past couple of days. The first day, we launched out of Sheep Creek, and motored over to the backside of Kingfisher Island to troll / jig for kokanee. We got one tiny kokanee, a tiny lake trout, and a few small rainbows. Got the bows 50 feet down trolling RMT squid stuff. Got the small lake trout jigging a buzz bomb 40 feet down. Had a couple more fish hit and come off when jigging. No size to anything, but we kept a few to fry over the fire that night. 

The next day, we drove to Antelope Flat to try for some macs. This time, we split up. My friend took my porta bote and I took my jet ski. After about an hour, I did not get a single bite. So I motored down the channel in search for trout bass and kokes. I got into a few bass around Kingfisher Island, but no size to them. Then, I motored over to Carter Creek, and caught some small bows out of the creek. It is running low right now. Finally, I tried for Kokanee in Sheep Creek Bay, and around Kingfisher Island again, with no luck. I motored over to Linwood bay to find that my friend has lost a large mack on his 1.5 pound homemade jigging lure. It broke his line. So, after lunch, we put the porta bote away, and both got on the SeaDoo to search out the macs in Linwood Bay. After a couple of hours, we had no luck and headed home.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

That sounds REALLY fun!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Where are the fish pics? 

Pics of the fish or it didn't happen!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elkman (Sep 1, 2013)

I knew there had to be a use for a jet ski. Just kidding that does sound like a lot of fun. I have never been on a jet ski so I have no idea how they work. You do have my interest peaked. Can you go slow enough on one to troll?


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

slowest speed is 1.7 mph


----------

